# [emerge] Rsync error : "this is a bug" [Résolu par réinstal]

## Naoli

Bonjour,

Arrivé à l'étape d' emerge --sync de mon install, j'ai ça :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1045)
> 
> !!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep
> ...

 

Alors je fais emerge-webrsync qui fonctionne et me dit uq'il vaudrait mieux faire un emerge --sync quand même. 

Mais le emerge --sync ne marche toujours pas.

Je tente donc 

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

Qui me rend :

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies... Done | !!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> 
> !!! this is a bug, please report it

 

 :Shocked:   Un Bug ?   :Shocked: 

Et cette fois-ci, sur emerge --sync, j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> updating portage cache 88% | !!!Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> 
> !!! this is a bug, please report it

 

Dois-je reporter ce bug ? Où ? Et que faire ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## scout

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Et cette fois-ci, sur emerge --sync, j'ai :
> 
>  *Quote:*   updating portage cache 88% | !!!Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> 
> !!! this is a bug, please report it 
> ...

 

alors en fait quand tu fais emerge sync il y a deux étapes:

1 - syncronisation de ton arbre /usr/portage/*-* avec celui du serveur

2 - mise à jour du cache (peux être fait séparément avec emerge metadata), qui sert quand tu fais emerge -s.

Bref quand t'es dans la partie "updating portage cache ..%" normalement t'as récupé tout l'arbre, et pêut être que emerge -s marchera pas, ainsi que les autres trucs qui utilisent le cache présent dans /usr/portage/metadata mais c'est pas très grave; tu peux effectuer tous tes emerge.

Pour ce qui est du bug en lui même "Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild" ça veux dire qu'il y a un des paquets qui veux être mis à jour qui est dans le caca. essaye toujours un "fixpackages" en root, on sait jamais (peut être qu'une dépendance virtuelle a changé de nom, et ça va lui remettre les boyaux à l'endroit).

----------

## Talosectos

Est ce que tu as spécifié un serveur de synchronisation particulier dans ton make.conf?

----------

## Naoli

 *scout wrote:*   

>  tu peux effectuer tous tes emerge.

 

Ok. Donc je continue mon installation en attendant que ça s'améliore ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Est ce que tu as spécifié un serveur de synchronisation particulier dans ton make.conf?

 

Ah non...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci pour votre aide

Naoli

----------

## Talosectos

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah non...  
> 
> 

 

C'est pas un problème   :Smile: 

Je pensais à ca justement car il m'est arrivé d'avoir un message d'erreur de ce type une fois et en fait c'etait le serveur rsync qui déconnait. Mais bon vu que là tu n'en as pas un par défaut, je ne pense pas que cela vienne de là.

----------

## Naoli

AARG   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
emerge kde-i18n
```

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies... Done | !!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> 
> !!! this is a bug, please report it

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

Si et seulement si ton  problème de rsync viens de ton arbre portage qui est peut être corrompu, essaye alors de récupérer un tarball du portage rescue [url] http://dev.gentoo.org/~carpaski/portage_rescue/[/url] et suit la procédure du TIP ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377950.html ou le guide README.RESCUE que tu trouveras ici : 

```
cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files
```

.

----------

## Naoli

Hum, il me semble avoir trouvé quelque chose.

En voulant emerger portage, il m'a mis qu'il y avait un problème de nom de domaine.

En effet, je ne l'ai pas signalé car je ne voyais pas le lien et que je pensais régler ça plu stard, mais j'ai un problème de nom d'hote : j'ai voulu mettre "naoli_tux" comme hostname et "domaine_naoli" comme dnsdomain. 

Or au démarage, j'ai (juste avant la demande de log) 

```
HOSTNAME="Naoli_Tux".unknown_domain

HOSTNAME="Naoli_Tux" root # 
```

Au lieu de

```
Naoli_Tux.domaine_naoli

Naoli_Tux root #
```

Mes fichiers /etc/conf.d/hostname et /etc/conf.d/domainname sont pourtant :

```
HOSTNAME="Naoli_Tux"
```

et 

```

DNSDOMAIN="domaine_naoli"
```

J'ai également comme fichier /etc/hosts :

```
127.0.0.1 localhost 

192.168.0.1 naoli.domaine_naoli  naoli

```

Donc, je ne sais pas d'où vient ce problème de domaine, mais j'ai l'impression que ça influe sur mon emerge !

Une idée ?   :Idea: 

----------

## Naoli

up   :Idea: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

essaye çà pour voir... 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/hostname
> 
> HOSTNAME="Naoli_Tux"
> 
> /etc/conf.d/domainname
> ...

 

ton user étant naoli je suppose, tu devrais avoir : "naoli@Naoli_Tux $" dans le bash

et en tty :  "Naoli_Tux.domaine_naoli"  avec  "Naoli_Tux login :"   :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

Hum non ça ne change rien...

Petite note : dans /etc/env.d/01hostname, il y a

```
HOSTNAME="HOSTNAME="Naoli_Tux""
```

Ce qui explique bien des choses. Mais apparemment ce fichier est juste une inidcation, puisque j'ai essayé de le modifier en 

```
HOSTNAME="Naoli_Tux"
```

 sans résultat : il reprend sa valeur initiale à chaque boot.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> HOSTNAME="HOSTNAME="Naoli_Tux""

 

étrange...   :Shocked: 

fait voir le résultat de :

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

rc-update show | grep -e hostname -e domainname
```

----------

## Naoli

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 192.168.1.1

rc-update show | grep -e hostname -e domainname

domainname | default

hostname | boot
```

Ne me parait pas très bon tout ça.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

rajoute "domain domaine_naoli" dans le /etc/resolv.conf pour voir...

----------

## Naoli

Alors je viens d'essayer

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1

"domain domaine_naoli"

```

et 

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1

domain "domaine_naoli"
```

A chaque fois, le fichier redevient

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

au démarage...

----------

## boozo

moi j'ai juste domain domaine_naoli sans "" mais il me semble que le set est fait par la variable DNSDOMAIN...

[Edit] faut peut-être que se soit un nom de domaine valide chez toi... rajoute peut-être en plus dans /etc/hosts

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 
> 127.0.0.1       Naoli_Tux.domain_naoli Naoli_Tux

 

----------

## Naoli

domain domaine_naoli sans "" ne change rien malheureusement   :Smile: 

Et j'ai rajouté 

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1 localhost
> 
> 127.0.0.1 Naoli_Tux.domain_naoli Naoli_Tux

 

Sans succès

----------

## boozo

bon ben alors vire 127.0.0.1 Naoli_Tux.domain_naoli Naoli_Tux et laisse juste le champ du loopback et celle <ton ip> Naoli_Tux.domain_naoli Naoli_Tux

mais je ne comprends plus...   :Sad:   tu es bien sur des synthaxes dans chaque fichiers ? genre des blancs ou des tab ou des '/" qui se trouve là où ils ne devraient pas ?

----------

## Naoli

Yop  :Smile: 

Alors, oui je suis sûr d'avoir vérifié mes syntaxes... Pourtant, je suis sur qu'il y a un pb dans un des fichiers : lorsque je veux faire 

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> make menuconfig
> 
> (modif)
> ...

 

j'ai au bout de trois lignes :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dnsdomainname : unknown_domain
> 
> error : parse error before "naoli_Tux"

 

et le make s'arrete. Je n'avais pas eu ça en compilant mon noyau pour la première fois.... Est-ce que ça t'aide à trouve rune piste ?

----------

## boozo

vais y réfléchir...   :Wink:   mais déjà je vois une autre typo  *Quote:*   

> error : parse error before "naoli_Tux"
> 
> 

 

----------

## ultrabug

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Yop 
> 
> Alors, oui je suis sûr d'avoir vérifié mes syntaxes... Pourtant, je suis sur qu'il y a un pb dans un des fichiers : lorsque je veux faire 
> 
>  *Quote:*   cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

Salut, tu essaierais pas de faire une install depuis un 2004.3 par hasard ?

----------

## Naoli

 *boozo wrote:*   

> vais y réfléchir...    mais déjà je vois une autre typo  *Quote:*   error : parse error before "naoli_Tux"
> 
>  

 

Ouarf  :Exclamation:  C'est juste parce que je le recopie, c'est pas un copier coller.

 *Quote:*   

> Salut, tu essaierais pas de faire une install depuis un 2004.3 par hasard ?

 

Wow... Je sais pas trop, ce que je sais c'est que j'ai gravé un CD Gentoo 2005 depuis les miroirs du site et que hop, j'ai installé...

----------

## boozo

naannn ! pas çà qd m^ !   :Evil or Very Mad:   quel est ton baselayout ? les fichiers /etc/hostname et /etc/domainname existent ?

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as essaye de changer de miroir ?

----------

## ultrabug

 *boozo wrote:*   

> naannn ! pas çà qd m^ !    quel est ton baselayout ? les fichiers /etc/hostname et /etc/domainname existent ?

 

A mon humble avis ca ressemble a un pb de baselayout oui justement... enfin ce que j'en dit moi  :Sad: 

----------

## Naoli

 :Confused: 

 :Arrow:  Je ne sais pas ce qu'est un baselayout... (Je m'en suis tenu à l'installation décrite dans le howto, je connais pas grand chose d'autre et ils n'en parlent pas).

 :Arrow:  Je n'ai pas essayé de changer de miroir pour l'install, mais je peux le faire. (Télécharger une autre install et tout refaire en résumé...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  )

 :Arrow:  le fichier /etc/hostname existe et a le même contenu que /etc/conf.d/hostname, en revanche /etc/domainname n'existait pas. Je l'ai créé en lui donnant la même valeur que /etc/conf.d/domainname mais au reboot ça n'a rien donné.

Me tappez pas dessus, moi je débute encore la Gentoo (déjà que Linux, je suis pas bien avancé...)  :Exclamation: 

----------

## boozo

/etc/domainname et /etc/hostname (fournit par le package baselayout) sont déprécié au profit de leurs homologues dans /etc/conf.d/ depuis qqes temps déjà et ne devraient donc plus exister sauf si tu as pris un vieux cd d'install avec donc une veille version de baselayout   :Confused: 

pour vérifier... emerge -s baselayout

ps: nan on ne frappe qu'après les pbs résolus   :Laughing: 

----------

## Naoli

Ouh je sens venir la réinstallation  :Very Happy: 

Alors :

latest version available : 1.11.14-r1

latest version installed : 1.9.4-r6

 :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

* emerge -puDNv world pour voir *  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Ouh je sens venir la réinstallation 
> 
> Alors :
> 
> latest version available : 1.11.14-r1
> ...

 

C'est une très vieille version que tu as, passe à la 1.11.14-r1 et tout ira mieux!   :Wink: 

N'oublie pas de modifier tes fichiers de config aussi, avec etc-update

 *boozo wrote:*   

> * emerge -puDNv world pour voir * 

 

Ouh le vilain!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Naoli

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies... Done | !!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> 
> !!! this is a bug, please report it

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Naoli

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est une très vieille version que tu as, passe à la 1.11.14-r1 et tout ira mieux!  
> 
> N'oublie pas de modifier tes fichiers de config aussi, avec etc-update

 

OK. Je suppose qu'en téléchargeant install-x86-universal-2005.1.iso depuis le site officiel ça devrait être bon, non ?

 *boozo wrote:*   

> * emerge -puDNv world pour voir * 

 

Ouh le vilain!!!   :Laughing: [/quote]

Moi j'ai pas vu le piège !  :Smile: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *Naoli wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> C'est une très vieille version que tu as, passe à la 1.11.14-r1 et tout ira mieux!  
> 
> N'oublie pas de modifier tes fichiers de config aussi, avec etc-update 
> ...

 

Peut être que tu n'es pas obligé de tout refaire à zéro.

Essayes donc avec plus rapidement un emerge -NDvau system pour mettre au moins ton systeme a jour.

En ce qui concerne etc-update, je te conseille fortement dispatch-conf a la place, tu auras moins de chance de tout casser  :Smile: 

Bon courage

----------

## Trevoke

emaint --check world

emaint --fix world

----------

## Naoli

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> emerge -NDvau system pour mettre au moins ton systeme a jour.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating system dependencies... Done | !!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> 
> !!! this is a bug, please report it

 

ben voyons   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> emaint --check world
> 
> emaint : command not found  

 

 :Confused: 

Cette fois.... je craque... je télécharge universal-2005 et je recommence   :Sad: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *Naoli wrote:*   

>  *ultrabug wrote:*   emerge -NDvau system pour mettre au moins ton systeme a jour.
> 
>  
> 
>  *Quote:*   Calculating system dependencies... Done | !!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> ...

 

J'avais oublié cette petite broutille  :Smile:  lol

----------

## Trevoke

Non, ne craque pas! la commande emaint est relativement nouvelle et je ne savais pas si tu avais un portage a jour. Visiblement non.

fais "emerge metadata" ...

----------

## Naoli

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Non, ne craque pas! la commande emaint est relativement nouvelle et je ne savais pas si tu avais un portage a jour. Visiblement non.
> 
> fais "emerge metadata" ...

 

Ok...

 *Quote:*   

> emerge metadata
> 
> skypping sync
> 
> updating portage cache 88% | !!!Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> ...

 

a.. ahhh... AAARRRGGGGG   :Sad: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *Naoli wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Non, ne craque pas! la commande emaint est relativement nouvelle et je ne savais pas si tu avais un portage a jour. Visiblement non.
> 
> fais "emerge metadata" ... 
> 
> Ok...
> ...

 

Bon je veux pas être défaitiste, mais j'ai eu le meme probleme que toi il y a quelques jours en essayant d'installer depuis une 2004.3

J'ai prit un 2005.1 et j'ai tout recommencé depuis le début, au final j'avais mon système nickel en moins de temps qu'il m'en aurait fallut pour résoudre cette m**** donc...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Naoli

Ouaip... Je me résigne...

Adieu monde en ligne, je tente une nouvelle installation   :Wink: 

Merci à tous  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410139.html

ca ressemble un peu ...

----------

## boozo

bon ben une install ne fait jamais de mal dans la mesure où... on suis la doc   :Wink: 

ceci dit je pense qu'on s'en serait tiré avec un snapshot et un binaire de portage néanmoins   :Rolling Eyes: 

A mon avis c'est trop tard pour tenter une réa ? non ? alors à bientôt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nirna

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

>  *Naoli wrote:*   Yop 
> 
> Alors, oui je suis sûr d'avoir vérifié mes syntaxes... Pourtant, je suis sur qu'il y a un pb dans un des fichiers : lorsque je veux faire 
> 
>  *Quote:*   cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas si ça vient vraiment de là, mais essaie de virer les underscores de ton nom de domaine : 

http://www.afnic.fr/guide/introduction

----------

## Naoli

Hello world  :Exclamation: 

Ca y est j'ai réinstallé avec la dernière version, je m'apprète à emerger kde  :Smile: 

Merci à tous   :Wink: 

----------

